# Another successful Striper trip..



## richg99

8 Total stripers caught Tuesday morning. 

Two guys, Jerry and Larry, got 3 and I got two.
16 lbs, 17 lbs, 19 lbs, 19 lbs, 22 lbs, 25 lbs, 32 lbs, and Jerry got the big one at 33 lbs.

The guide ran out of bait about the same time that we ran out of energy. Left home at 2:45 a.m. and returned about 11 a.m., even after stopping for breakfast. 

There was no great talent on our part. The guide knew what he was doing! 
I am the big ugly guy in the bottom picture.
richg99


----------



## Fire1386

That looks like it would be a lot of fun to do.....congrats, nice fish....


----------



## richg99

Yea. I've fished all my life. Never had anything work out as well as these two trips. A few hours...big fish. Great experience.

richg99


----------



## Jim

Awesome Rich! Who is the guide? Give them some credit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Yes. You are correct . The guide was Billy Davis at
https://www.meltonhillbill.com

$300. For a half day, $450.00 for a full day. When you split that ( plus a modest tip) between two or three guys, it is well worth the money. He provides everything needed for fishing.

Expect to have fun.

Bill operates near Knoxville TN.

richg99


----------



## Johnny

great day on the water Rich !!

question - do ya'll eat stripers ??
or strictly a sport fish. We don't have them
here in Florida South of Jacksonville. I have only
seen them in the fish tank at the Bass Pro Shop.

yes, the guide did his job quite well !!


----------



## richg99

They are eaten in Texas. This TN guide us all catch and release. Never tasted them myself.

richg99


----------



## kreature

Nice catch!!

I fish Norris Lake every year just north of Knoxville and we catch striper to eat. They taste excellent! 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder

Johnny said:


> great day on the water Rich !!
> 
> question - do ya'll eat stripers ??
> or strictly a sport fish. We don't have them
> here in Florida South of Jacksonville. I have only
> seen them in the fish tank at the Bass Pro Shop.
> 
> yes, the guide did his job quite well !!


Stripper are delicious we catch our limit daily during season in Virginia Beach! 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TNtroller

Compared to crappie & bass, the filets are a bit more oily, have a reddish tint to 'em and taste a bit more "gamey" IMO, but still pretty good eating.


----------



## kreature

I cut the red meat out. A thin v-cut on the red and it pulls right out. I've heard the red meat is the gamey taste. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard

kreature said:


> I cut the red meat out. A thin v-cut on the red and it pulls right out. I've heard the red meat is the gamey taste.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk



Looks like a good and enjoyable trip Rich!
First striper I ate out of our local lake was not so good, then I was told to cut the red out, now that I know to do that they are pretty darn good!


----------



## misunderstood

I gotta get down there some time with that guide. Nice catches 8)


----------



## richg99

I have him booked for two more half days. End if July and middle of August .

richg99


----------



## -CN-

richg99 said:


> I have him booked for two more half days. End if July and middle of August .
> 
> richg99


How did the trip(s) go?


----------



## richg99

End of July wasn't very good. One 21 lb striper. Live bait all died in the first hour. Finally got the one on a big swim bait with 30 minutes to go. Going again next Tuesday. Rich


----------



## LDUBS

Prowelder said:


> Johnny said:
> 
> 
> 
> great day on the water Rich !!
> 
> question - do ya'll eat stripers ??
> or strictly a sport fish. We don't have them
> here in Florida South of Jacksonville. I have only
> seen them in the fish tank at the Bass Pro Shop.
> 
> yes, the guide did his job quite well !!
> 
> 
> 
> Stripper are delicious we catch our limit daily during season in Virginia Beach!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Years ago we used to eat the stripers we caught in the Sacramento/San Joaquin Delta. I wouldn't eat one now because of the mercury contamination. Health warnings say maybe one portion/week is OK, unless you are a child or woman of child bearing age, then they say don't eat stripers period. Same applies to fish like black bass & cat fish. Too Bad.


----------



## Shaugh

Rich,
Was this Norris Lake ? I'm planning a trip with my brother for October. Wondering if you could share some local knowledge of the area.

We always look for a campground where we can beach a boat overnight... ever do any camping there ?


----------



## richg99

The latest trip was another bust. I am now convinced that July and August are not the best months to go. October should be great. I have one more trip on October 7 set up. 

We were not on Norris. But, I think that stripers are on every body of water around here. 

Sometimes they are below the dam, sometimes up river. I can't figure out when or where. That's what the guide is for.

In the two bust trips even though he found fish, they weren't in the mood to bite. I won't go during daylight on or near a full l moon anymore. Never have had any luck doing that. Sometimes you just go when you can. 

Next year I'll plan better. When I get back to Texas, I'll have try to figure all that out there. rich


----------



## richg99

PM sent.


----------

